# Not sure if bootloader is locked



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

I recently went back to stock and accepted the 4.3 OTA. When I boot my phone I still have the open lock that says custom underneath. My question is am I safe to flash? I am rooted with stock recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Since you're on the VRUCML1 4.3 OTA, you need to use the recently released Safestrap for VZW S3. Read up and post there for any questions/concerns/comments.


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

